# Coffee table from old deck material



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Started a coffee table the other day and it's well on its way. This is what I started with













After nail and screw removal, planing and cutting its starting to look like a coffee table.












. This will be the bottom shelf and I'm recycling some glass out of an old particle board coffee table as an insert on the top. Still need to make the frame for that. Final sanding, stain and poly and it'll be done.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I love taking old wood and making something out of it again. This would've ended up in the dump.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking good! How much of the old "character" of the wood are you leaving?


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Basically just all the old nail holes which will stain out very cool. This is the first time I've taken the wood down so far. My past projects have always had more of the old wood feel to them. There are cracks and nail holes and I can't wait to see it stained.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Top is done but not yet attached. Needs a final sanding and will be ready for stain.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Dark, or light color stain?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That'll be nice!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

schnitz said:


> Dark, or light color stain?



We're using dark walnut from minwax.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

That really ought to make the character "pop"!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Stained.


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

Very nice, there is always a little bit more self satisfaction to a piece made from reclaimed wood in my opinion.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I do love taking old lumber and making something out of it. It's cool to see what it was and make something out of it that someone wants to buy.


----------



## GrizzlyHeart (Jul 4, 2015)

hey I have a topic in general discussion asking for advice on reclaiming wood, can some of you of you reclaimers check it out please, im a young wood wood worker just starting


by the way that coffee table looks really good.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Done.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the way that turned out.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I bet it looks even better in person, but the pictures sure look GREAT!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

schnitz said:


> I bet it looks even better in person, but the pictures sure look GREAT!



It does. Pictures never do justice. I try different angles and light to capture something but it never looks as good in a pic as it does in person.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

The final product has real class!


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job. Never know what you can turn scrap lumber into.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

michaelpugh said:


> It does. Pictures never do justice. I try different angles and light to capture something but it never looks as good in a pic as it does in person.


 You know, if your photography skills are ANYTHING like mine, pictures will NEVER do justice!


----------



## Gus64 (Jan 6, 2018)

This looks great! May I ask what joinery you used to keep it all together including the table top?


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

That looks great, I have been working with deck lumber for about 10 years, but have never made anything that nice. We replaced our wooden decking about 10 years ago, with that plastic stuff and I couldn’t throw the lumber away. Below are a few of my deck lumber projects.


----------



## Willoughby Dave (4 mo ago)

.


----------



## Miket (8 mo ago)

Very nice!


----------

